# Mare Equinocial e Frente Fria no Furadouro, Ovar (2010)



## Cumulos1970 (15 Ago 2011 às 02:53)

No passado mes de Outubro de 2010 a praia do Furadouro em Ovar sofreu bastantes estragos devido a combinacao de uma mare equinocial e uma frente fria. A praia tinha bastante areia antes do acontecimento mas agora pouco resta da praia.

Se este fenomeno se repetir no proximo mes de Outubro que futuro para o Furadouro? Eu vivo no Furadouro desde 1977 e nunca vi a praia no estado que hoje se encontra.


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2011 às 00:41)

Impressionante o avanço do Mar

Foi uma junção de factores que levaram a uma maré tão alta associada a um mar muito revolto, esperemos que não volte a acontecer


----------

